# Autotrail Scout Se 2006 Habitation Door Plastic Catch



## MEW (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi there. 

Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement catch for the one which attaches the habitation door window flyscreen to the privacy screen on the Scout door with sliding window? 

I have a Scout SE 2006 6 berth.

Autotrail's solution, for a plastic catch costing maybe £3-8, is a complete new door @ £1,500!!!!!


----------

